# Big Week at Hurricane



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Check out the week my dad had. For those of you that know him, he loves to target springtime largemouth. You couldn't have asked for any better weather over the last 5 days. Here he is with three giants. The largest went 12.2lbs, the second fish was 10.5lbs and the 3rd fish was 10.2lbs.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice, but the pics look like Karick not Hurricane.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Double


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Looks like Hurricane to me.

Oh and the dock that my four year old fell into the water off of is behind him in picture 1. Thanks for bringing back fun memories!  Great fish BTW.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are some dandies! Methinks he knows his stuff.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry guys, just assumed Hurricane because that's where he always fishes.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Monsters !


----------



## gman2525 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow.:notworthy: What a catch. Did he keep or release them


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, he keeps that up----Kevin might have to work some more!!! Tell your pops congrats!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Those are pigs, wherever they came from.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That man can catch a fish in a bath tub with no water. Tell coach peach congrats. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats to Coach Peacher..Nice catch


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

Any of those fish released??


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Knowing him. Every fish was probably turned loose 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope so. Those big fish have trophy genetics that need to stay in the gene pool. Now days a fiberglass mount is better than a skin mount anyway. No sense in killing them. Hurricane was decimated in the 80's when the bassmaster article came out about the 17-4. There were hundreds of big fish taken out of there in that 5-7 yr period. Stringers of 7-10 lb fish. Hurricane is still good but not anywhere near what it used to be as a result of that. Heck if you know him, tell him he needs to register those fish in Floridatrophycatch.com. Anything over 10 with a documented release is worth a $150 basspro gift card and a $150 Dicks Sporting Goods Gift Card. Always nice to catch a trophy fish and get paid to do it.  My two sons and I did $1300 in gift cards on this program last weekend.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

karick here i come!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

abolt300 said:


> Hope so. Those big fish have trophy genetics that need to stay in the gene pool. Now days a fiberglass mount is better than a skin mount anyway. No sense in killing them. Hurricane was decimated in the 80's when the bassmaster article came out about the 17-4. There were hundreds of big fish taken out of there in that 5-7 yr period. Stringers of 7-10 lb fish. Hurricane is still good but not anywhere near what it used to be as a result of that. Heck if you know him, tell him he needs to register those fish in Floridatrophycatch.com. Anything over 10 with a documented release is worth a $150 basspro gift card and a $150 Dicks Sporting Goods Gift Card. Always nice to catch a trophy fish and get paid to do it.  My two sons and I did $1300 in gift cards on this program last weekend.


You don't have to hope. All fish were released unharmed. We are very familar with the genetics and breeding patterns of bass as well as many other species of fish in our area. I've made my living in the fishing industry over the last 10 years and my father releases around 10 bass a year between 8 and 12lbs.


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

That is great. I figured that he was fishing by himself and getting help with the pics from other boats and then releasing them judging by the cooler in the pics with water in it. Thats why i asked the question. I've done it that way many times. I actually got "King Kevin" to snap a few pics for me one afternoon last year. I quit guiding in 1994 for that very reason. Growing up, I used to guide on Hurricane, Spring, Karick, Bear, Juniper, Holly, King, Victor and a bunch of other small lakes in the panhandle. I kept logs of all the fish my clients caught and one day I decided to add up all the fish over 8 lbs that they had caught over a 5 year period and the number was staggering. It dawned on me at that point, what I was personally doing to the local fishery even though I was releasing all that I caught myself. I was making people very happy and enjoying doing it because I love to see someone catch their first truely big bass or their personal best but back then, fiberglass mounts were not an option locally and everyone wanted to keep one for the wall. I'd never let them keep more than one but even so, there were a lot of fish getting killed. I still take people from time to time and show them how to do it and let them catch a stud but they know before they step into my boat that unless it is a world record, pics will be taken, measurements recorded and the the release video'd. Heck, I let my 13 yr old catch one that was 12-9 last Saturday morning and he didnt even think about keeping it. Kept telling me to hurry up and get the pics so he could get her back into the water. We released a 10-2, an 11-3, the 12-9, and two other fish between 7 and 8 in a 6 hour period last Saturday morning. Kudos to your dad if I see him on the water in the next couple weeks, I'll flag him down and introduce myself. Tell him congrats on the fish. Love to see them caught and released. I'd do the same with big deer if I could figure out a way to do it!!!!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Heck last year I remember he killed a turkey in the morning then caught a stud bass I think he also stopped by the pier and caught a cobia that day also. He is probably the best outdoorsman I know. 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## abolt300 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ive killed a turkey and caught a 10 lb bass the same day on several occasions. But to do those two then just run by the pier and add a cobia to the mix, that's something truely special. I'd have bought a lottery ticket on the way home that afternoon if i was him. That is a true spring time "trifecta slam" done the hard way. ha ha.


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Congrats on some great fish!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I keep looking at those pics and cant help but think how proud Mr Ed (Mikes dad) would be of Mike & those fish. Mr. Ed Peacher passed away very suddenly just a few months ago. I know all the Peacher boys, but not very well. I knew Mr Ed well and he & I taught children's Sunday School in the same dept for many years. Mr Ed loved telling kids about the bible and Jesus (2nd grade) and he loved all kids. He always enjoyed telling me about all his own children's success whether it be hunting, fishing, on the ball field or work - always stopping about two inches past bragging lol! I miss him and the Milton community misses him!


----------



## Hobbie24 (Apr 2, 2011)

abolt300 said:


> That is great. I figured that he was fishing by himself and getting help with the pics from other boats and then releasing them judging by the cooler in the pics with water in it. Thats why i asked the question. I've done it that way many times. I actually got "King Kevin" to snap a few pics for me one afternoon last year. I quit guiding in 1994 for that very reason. Growing up, I used to guide on Hurricane, Spring, Karick, Bear, Juniper, Holly, King, Victor and a bunch of other small lakes in the panhandle. I kept logs of all the fish my clients caught and one day I decided to add up all the fish over 8 lbs that they had caught over a 5 year period and the number was staggering. It dawned on me at that point, what I was personally doing to the local fishery even though I was releasing all that I caught myself. I was making people very happy and enjoying doing it because I love to see someone catch their first truely big bass or their personal best but back then, fiberglass mounts were not an option locally and everyone wanted to keep one for the wall. I'd never let them keep more than one but even so, there were a lot of fish getting killed. I still take people from time to time and show them how to do it and let them catch a stud but they know before they step into my boat that unless it is a world record, pics will be taken, measurements recorded and the the release video'd. Heck, I let my 13 yr old catch one that was 12-9 last Saturday morning and he didnt even think about keeping it. Kept telling me to hurry up and get the pics so he could get her back into the water. We released a 10-2, an 11-3, the 12-9, and two other fish between 7 and 8 in a 6 hour period last Saturday morning. Kudos to your dad if I see him on the water in the next couple weeks, I'll flag him down and introduce myself. Tell him congrats on the fish. Love to see them caught and released. I'd do the same with big deer if I could figure out a way to do it!!!!!!!


How do you catch big fish like that? Can you do it using artificial lures?


----------

